# 94660 CPAP Init/Mgmt billing



## dlentschjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Is anyone using this code for mask fitting and titrations? I've been told that a physician needs to perform this face to face service with the patient but I can't find any info on this on the Medicare website or in CPT. Help!


----------

